# goex 2f powder



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i have 25lbs of goex 2f its in a 25lb box $300

i'm looking for some 3f so some sort of trade could be made


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

gone, sold


----------

